# Breed guess (Non GSD)



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Not sure what this guy is. Guesses welcome.




























Pictures can't do him justice - he's got massive bone and appears underweight.

Although he's temporarily in our rescue he's going to another rescue as soon as we can find one for him - he basically showed up on our property Thursday and we have no clue where he came from or if he was dumped or found us himself.

Crud, I think a few are oversized, will check settings and repost.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like he's got some husky/Alaskan Malamute in him. He's cute. Poor guy..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I second that, malamute... They are much heavier boned than huskies. As for the other, not sure maybe even GSD though the muzzles a bit short.


He's gorgeous though, too bad I'm at the legal limit.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's definitely a unique looking boy isnt he? I see husky in there with the build and tail but I can put my finger on what else I see. His muzzle is not totally right for husky. The solid build reminds me of a malamute. 

he looks like he could be a real sweetie.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's beautiful and submissive...with humans anyway.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My bet is on Canadian Eskimo Dog.

Could also be:
Alaskan Husky
Alaskan Malamute
Siberian Husky


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I'll give you a hint and let you know Mal rescue and Husky rescue are refusing him, but are assisting to find a placement.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Well I'll give you a hint and let you know Mal rescue and Husky rescue are refusing him, but are assisting to find a placement.


 
what?! Could he have some wolf in there? Are they refusing him because they're full or nervous?

Any chow rescues in the area? He does remind me of Carrie's GSD/chow mix.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not sure...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well I'll give you a hint and let you know Mal rescue and Husky rescue are refusing him, but are assisting to find a placement.


Alaskan sled dog?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm I mean he kind of looks wolfy but so do sable GSD's... His muzzle doesn't seem nearly long enough for wolf, maybe chow or Akita I can kind of see.

I am not familiar with many other sled dogs though since I can't own one where I live right now.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really hope those rescues aren't refusing him because they think he's a wolfdog, he has no characteristics of one. Wolfdogs are really tall, narrow, and slender, this dog looks short and built like a bulldozer.

I also think he's mixed with some northern breed, but I don't know what else. He's really cool looking though! What's his temperament like? What about prey drive?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Prey drive. Yeah. No small furries or feathers.

He's submissive with humans though. Very nice. 
Food aggressive (to other animals, not sure about humans, I ain't goin' there!) and even dog aggressive when food's not involved. 

We're finding him a rescue because I am not qualified to place him and I am not ashamed to say that :shrug: The Northern breed people are much more qualified (due to small animal...err...destruction) and they'll board him while we search for a responsible place for him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Prey drive. Yeah. No small furries or feathers.
> 
> He's submissive with humans though. Very nice.
> Food aggressive (to other animals, not sure about humans, I ain't goin' there!) and even dog aggressive when food's not involved.
> ...


 
interesting. he'd need some serious management from an owner if he were to be adopted.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH yeah. To say the least. 
Which is why the Northern people are better at this...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> OH yeah. To say the least.
> Which is why the Northern people are better at this...


 
lets hope they can figure it out.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

One reason I probably won't ever be able to own a Mal, due to my love of small dogs(I know blasphemy on this forum right? ) and cats so I will just admire them from afar!

Hope he finds a good home!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This picture was just sent me to by a family member when I inquired about a certain breed combination that I knew they'd had a few years ago. Take a guess. the pic is NOT their dog but this is one remarkably similar.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks quite similar!

Yeah I know Carrie, me too. Gorgeous dogs but I have too many farm animals for that...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love my cats. I'd rather stay away from spitz and northern breeds lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My Pom is about as much spitz as I can handle


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

carriesue said:


> my pom is about as much spitz as i can handle :d


 
:d lol


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> This picture was just sent me to by a family member when I inquired about a certain breed combination that I knew they'd had a few years ago. Take a guess. the pic is NOT their dog but this is one remarkably similar.


I've seen that picture lurking around being mislabeled as a wolfdog, and I think people concluded it was some sort malamute/husky/something mix.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I've seen that picture lurking around being mislabeled as a wolfdog, and I think people concluded it was some sort malamute/husky/something mix.


 
The picture was sent to me by an uncle who had an akita/wolf mix when I was a kid. He's looking to see if he still has pictures of HIS dog but he went on google and found this picture because its the most similar to how his dog looked. It's for comparison only. He did the search and passed on the picture to me.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

An akita/wolf mix sounds like a scary combination lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> An akita/wolf mix sounds like a scary combination lol.


 
You have no idea. My uncle's dog was...unnerving. There was a "breeder" a few years ago when I was first doing breed research that advertised akita wolf puppies. Not a combination i would consider.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Mackenzie River Husky? They come in all colors and they don't even have a standard muzzle shape. I saw a lot of them when I lived in Fairbanks. They're the BIG mixed heritage huskies they use to haul freight sleds, not the smaller sort of husky they use in sled races. Or Siberian Indian Dog, maybe?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks Malamute/Akita or GSD/Akita to me. Handsome!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If I had the space I would take him and work through all of his issues. He's really handsome, and I like human submissive dogs best.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not sure why the other rescues are refusing him, but I have a hunch it may be because he "appears" wolfish.
Thanks Wild, I wish it was easier for dogs like this


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> I'm not sure why the other rescues are refusing him, but I have a hunch it may be because he "appears" wolfish.
> Thanks Wild, I wish it was easier for dogs like this


Could I post his pictures on a wolfdog group so they can phenotype him?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> Mackenzie River Husky? They come in all colors and they don't even have a standard muzzle shape. I saw a lot of them when I lived in Fairbanks. They're the BIG mixed heritage huskies they use to haul freight sleds, not the smaller sort of husky they use in sled races. Or Siberian Indian Dog, maybe?



I was thinking the same thing about the Siberian Indian dog.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow! He is gorgeous.

I want to think he might be a Canadian Eskimo (Inuit) Dog but they are exceedingly rare even in Canada and doubt they would show up in an American rescue. They are not a breed I ever want to see in a pet home.

I am going to guess either a melanistic Siberian Husky or a Husky mix with a dark colored, prick eared breed some generations ago.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

My friend who does Mal rescue wanted to know if he barked or woo-woo'd.  She didn't see anything wild in him. She also poo-poo'd my idea of Akita/Malamute.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going with Norwegian Elkhound mix

Norwegian Elkhound Information and Pictures, Norwegian Elkhounds


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a GSD/Akita, or GSD/Husky to me.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't say... but he is beautiful!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> Could I post his pictures on a wolfdog group so they can phenotype him?


Yes please! 
Gharr, what does your Mal friend think he is, then!? The Mal folks here thought Akita x...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous dog! Why do they not think Malamute or Mal mix?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My guess would be Native American Indian Dog.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love his face!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The first thing that came to my mind was Akita mix.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Gorgeous dog! Why do they not think Malamute or Mal mix?


I think it's his face...? I don't know, wish I did. The purebred rescues are very tough, though.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The OP's picture actually looks very, very much like a DDR male GSD I had at my house for a while.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He definitely looks like he has some Akita in him to me. It's funny that the purebred rescues won't make an exception for him because a lot of the ones I know of will,as long as they can determine that the dog has some of that breed in them at least. How long do you have him for and are you doing the temperament eval on him?



msvette2u said:


> Yes please!
> Gharr, what does your Mal friend think he is, then!? The Mal folks here thought Akita x...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We don't do temp. evals except observations. 
Basically he killed some of our livestock (the day he showed up or was dumped here, nobody was home) so he's not able to stay here, and the rescues probably aren't taking him due to that, but Husky rescue is working on a placement for him.
So that's my "eval", he's not able to be placed by us. They are boarding him now.

The "purebred rescue" folks are very tough, some actually have application fees to take your application! I learned ages ago to forget placing a dog with them, when I did a/c I sent out numerous requests but never would hear back.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

So far all the responses on the wolfdog facebook group have been no wolf content, and they think it's a gsd/malamute.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting! 
I'll let the Mal folks know!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd guess either a malamute mix or a Tibetan mastiff mix.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> So far all the responses on the wolfdog facebook group have been no wolf content, and they think it's a gsd/malamute.


I came back just to see if you had gotten responses. Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like on here, on the wolfdog facebook page there's a strong leaning towards akita, and someone thought boxer because he looked very similar to a boxer/malamute mix they saw once.

Personally I think he's a bit of a heinz 57 of malamute, german shepherd, akita, husky, whatever. It's just interesting that there's no curl in the tail.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Karelian Bear Dog?? maybe..When I lived in Montana they were being used to manage bears.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Update - this boy went to a boarding facility in Bend, where they'll work with him and get him adoptable. He's doing marvelous and wowing everyone with his temperament with people. He also does play with similarly sized dogs.
All in all, a success story, but it took a lot of people to make it one 

OH and a few folks have decided he's an "Old style" Malamute.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of putting rescue dogs in boarding facilities,but it's better than being on the streets. Hopefully he will get out soon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, but they seem to feel he'll be a good match for someone fairly quickly


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I see some Chow along with Husky. I love his looks. I wish I lived in the PacNW so I could get him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Update on this guy. He's in a rescue down in Oregon that specializes in Huskies and Husky mixes


----------

